# Tool Shop Nailer/Brad Nailer-Stapler/Pin Nailer Kit



## brtech

When you shoot a brad on the combo brad/stapler, what does the dent look like?

On the HF combo, the tool makes a staple sized dent even if you are shooting brads. It's not very big, but it's much bigger than the dent a brad-only tool leaves.

How big is the pin nailer dent?

Sounds like a pretty good deal


----------



## 47phord

brtech:
It still leaves a staple-sized dent. I don't think that's a problem you can get around with a combo unit unless it comes with a selector for brads or staples. You can minimize it considerably if you play around with the air pressure (which, admittedly can be a pain). The pin nailer really doesn't leave a dent, just the tiny hole where the pin went in.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I had a nail and finish nailer. Awhile back I got a pin nailer. I can't believe how much I use it, often to hole wood while gluing. It shoots a needle sized nail that is a speck on the wood afterwards. And they hold amazingly. Much more than I would have thought. I have a porter cable and it shoots 1 3/8 so it makes it really good for 3/4" wood. I have it set up permanently in the shop.


----------



## Thenailer

Congratulation for buying that amazing one. However, do you know how to use a nail gun properly? If not, then check out "here


----------

